# "Fat-Face Syndrome"



## Aquilah (Apr 23, 2006)

I used to laugh at a friend because she always ended up looking chubby in the face in pics... We never understood why... The laughter ended when it started happening to me too *lmao*

Maybe I'm just an idiot, but it wasn't until tonight that my DH told me why it happens. I have a knack for holding my head "back" into my body, so it makes my face look chubby/puffy. He said if I stuck it out it wouldn't happen. Wouldn't you know, he was right? So, now I don't have "fat-face syndrome" as I called it *lmao*

I'll definitely have to let my friend know. Did anyone else know this? And if you didn't know it, now you do :whistling:


----------



## babykitty219 (Apr 23, 2006)

I've always noticed that I have a "not as chubby" face when I turn my head slightly to one side and not holding my head back.

No matter what I do when I smile, I always have chubby cheeks in pictures.:madno:


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 23, 2006)

That works for me too, but there's times I don't think about that. Not to mention, my nose always looks so long/big when I take pics from the side (to me anyway). The hasn't been a real way for me to accomplish that "feat" yet...


----------



## babykitty219 (Apr 23, 2006)

Idk.... I have "odd" facial features IMO. When I smile my cheeks become HUGE and it makes my eyes look teeny-weenie!!! Oye :blink:


----------



## Pauline (Apr 23, 2006)

mmm thanks for that info,useful to know.


----------



## Satin (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 23, 2006)

haha, how cute!

i also notice myself having it, too, but i don't think i could get rid of it LOL


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello all-

Thanks for the info,although I just have a fat face...lol


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for the tip...I to, have a fat face :satisfied: .


----------



## linda46125 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Yes I also seem to have the same affliction, though I tried your advice but unfortunatley it didnt work for me im still a round face!*


----------



## lavender (Apr 23, 2006)

Try stretching your neck when you take photos....but of course, don't make it too obvious...make it look as if you naturally have a long slender neck. This works for me.


----------



## Tesia (Apr 23, 2006)

Omg...same here...I have chubby cheeks but i will try following aerisly's advice. My cousins used to make fun of me and compare me to a balloon. They would say my head was like a balloon and my body is like the string/ribbon. lol


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 23, 2006)

see! this is one reason why i don't like taking pix! you wouldn't know how your face looks unless you take the picture in front of a mirror and adjust it to hide whatever flaws you have in your head! LOL


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 24, 2006)

If you check my profile, I actually did it for that pic. It's not necessarily jutting your face forward so much than it is elongating the neck and slightly sticking your head out... I'm lucky that I now have a digital camera so I can see what the pics look like before I do anything with them. :hehe:


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for the tip. I'll try it next time.


----------



## -KT- (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. I tend to get the fat face look in pics and I just hate it even though no one else notices it.


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 24, 2006)

lol your to funny! my sis takes pics with her soulders back and her body forward and it makes her look so fat! lmao! i tell her all the time! as for me i hope in my pics my face dont look fat :satisfied: if they do TELL ME PEOPLE!


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Apr 24, 2006)

thanks now i don't have the fat-face syndrome. hehehe


----------



## melmcc (Apr 24, 2006)

me too!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 12, 2006)

i have to take a steriod and it has an effect of making me have big babyface cheeks. i hate my cheeks but i can't simply suck them in like we can our tummies...if i suck in my cheeks, i look like fish face, eh? *giggles*

I don't know what can be done for it. I think I tend to hold my head a bit high when i know my pic is being snapped. My hubby loves my full thick cheeks...he sort of scoffs when I say I don't like them. "I want lipo on my cheeks!" I whine. I would do almost anything to have the great cheekbone I had when I was 15 and super skinny and still retain my curves somehow.

sighs. such is life!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 12, 2006)

I have that my face looks like a giant maybe i need to try it i swear it looks huemongos in pictuers


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 12, 2006)

i dont have that problem thankfully. just you can see my cheek bones so it looks like my face is anorexic.

my big problem with pictures is that i always blink, so i either look drunk or stoned. its like damn i cant win unless i wear sunglasses.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Sep 12, 2006)

i think your husband was right about tilting your chin up. try it and show us before and after pics so we can see if it works


----------

